# CC2015.4 and MacOS X 10.11.3



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 27, 2016)

Has anyone installed Lightroom CC 2015.4 on a Macintosh with the latest El Capitan update (10.11.3)? I'm getting constant lockups on an iMac with this combination. I had to go back to CC 2015.3 to solve it. I don't have a problem on my MacBook Air with MacOS X 10.11.2, so I wonder if it's the combination of both updates that is causing the problem.

I already tried several things, such as using the stand alone updaters and uninstalling Lightroom completely and then installing 2015.4 directly from the CC app, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2016)

It's been running ok here on 2 machines on 10.11.3, but it would be worth reporting on the feedback site just in case anyone else sees it.  What are you doing when it locks up?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm doing nothing special. Just selecting an image and then selecting the next one is enough to lock the application up. Strangely enough it did seem to work fine at first. I checked the new warp feature in the panorama merge. I closed Lightroom and started it again a little later, and since then I get these lock ups. I already replaced the catalog with a backup copy, but that doesn't help either.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2016)

Tried it with GPU unchecked, just as a troubleshooting step?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 27, 2016)

Yep. GPU was already unchecked.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's an update for anyone who's interested. It turns out I'm not the only one having this problem, a few other people also reported it on feedback.photoshop.com and there is also some good news. The stall is temporarily; after 3 - 5 minutes Lightroom suddenly comes back to life and starts working again. Not ideal, and I do hope Adobe finds out what's going on, but workable.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 1, 2016)

That's good news... but how strange!

Have you tried a clean catalog?  Does that stall too?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 1, 2016)

And just to be thorough, have you tried trashing the preferences?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I have tried everything. Trashing preferences, using a different or even new catalog, removing all plug-ins, removing the entire Lightroom folder in user/library/application support/Adobe. Nothing helps. It may be something that involves another process, because it doesn't happen if I login with another user. Adobe thought it may have something to do with the disk, but Lightroom 6.3 runs fine and no other application has problems. Disk Utility doesn't find any problems with the disk either. It's still not impossible though, because I use an iMac with a Fusion disk. Maybe something happens when specific Lightroom files are moved from the spinning disk to the ssd, or vice versa. If you run Lightroom from another (hardly ever used) user account, those same files are not moved to the ssd.


----------

